# Nordhäuser Aktionstag rund um den Radsport / MDC am 22.08.2010



## Marko S (6. August 2010)

Auch in diesem Jahr findet im Südharz der Aktionstag rund um den Radsport in Nordhausen statt.
Die Veranstaltung ist am Sonntag den 22. August 2010 im Gehege Nordhauser.


Weitere Informationen und Anmeldung zu den Rennen unter:
http://bike-fieber.com/ndh2010/


Euer Harz- Racing e.V.


----------

